# Div immer in Bildschirmmitte auch beim scrollen



## Flash- (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi zusammen,
Ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem. Mit der Suche hats leider nicht so ganz funktioniert, weil ich garnicht so recht weiß nach was ich suchen soll.

Zu meinem Problem oder eher Wunsch:
Man kennt das von den Werbebannern auf manchen Websites. 
Man scrollt nach unten und der nervige Banner huscht mit nach unten
und schiebt sich wieder an exakt diel gleiche Stelle des Bildschirms.
Jetzt habe ich ein <div> welches ich auch immer in der Mitte des Bildschirms
erscheinen soll egal wo man sich mit dem Scrollbalken des Browsers befindet.
Dies soll bei einem klick auf einen Link geschehen. (zum besseren Verständniss:
Das div soll ein "Programmfenster" Darstellen welches Details zu einer Aufgabe enthält.)
Screenshot
Desweiteren sollte die Seite für dieses spezielle Event beim neu Laden an den 
Anfang der Seite springen sondern genau den gleichen Bildausschnitt wieder anzeigen.

Edit: Ich arbeite übrigens mit dem Prototype Framework. Evtl behinhaltet das ja schon eine Lösung?

Sollte es zu dem Thema schon einen Beitrag geben tut mir das leid, aber wie gesagt ich weiß nicht nach was ich suchen soll ^^.

Danke schonmal 
Matze


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin Matze,

sofern dein Programmfenster feste Ausmasse sein eigen nennt, kannst du es per CSS und *position:fixed* in der Fenstermitte positionieren.


----------



## Flash- (27. Oktober 2008)

So hi,
tut mir leid, dass ich mich erst so spät melde zu dem Thema.
Das mit position:fixed klappt ja soweit, nur springt mir der Browser, wenn eine Scrolleiste vorhanden ist, nun wieder ganz nach oben auf die Seite. Genau dies soll aber nicht passieren.
Die lässt sich doch bestimmt mit irgendeiner Methode verhindern oder?

Danke schonmal und diesesmal melde ich mich sofort wieder ;-)

Gruß Matze


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Oktober 2008)

Flash- hat gesagt.:


> nur springt mir der Browser, wenn eine Scrolleiste vorhanden ist, nun wieder ganz nach oben auf die Seite.


Wie sehen denn die Links aus?


----------



## Flash- (27. Oktober 2008)

Mit den Links werden php GET Variablen gesetzt. Das ganze schaut dann so aus:
(die Escapezeichen habich der Übersichtlichkeit wegen mal rausgenommen)

```
echo "<a class="std_links" href="?opt=$opt&tid=$id">Details</a>
```

Wenn ich das so mache läd halt die Seite Zwangsläufig neu.
Aber es müsste ja möglich sein den Scrollbalken wieder an die gleiche 
Position zu bringen, oder wünsch ich mir da was ins Dunkle?

--------------------------------------------------------
Edit: das ganze währe ja sicher auch mit nem Ajax Request zu lösen, 
in der Form dass ich das Info div einfach auf visible setzte und den Content dann nachlade.
Im moment wird das Div durch den Klick auf den Link jedesmal neu erstellt.
Nur leider hab ich mit Ajax so garkeine erfahrung und ne Einarbeitungszeit  ist grade leider nicht drinn.
Mit Prototype solls ja schon viel einfacher gehen. Vllt kann ich ja da ansetzen?.


----------

